

Show HN: HackerLunch - a new way meet hackers - ashraful

Hello HN! Here's my November Startup Sprint project (coded in two days).<p>http://hackerlunch.com<p>It allows you to post your lunch plans and lets other hackers join you. I built this because I often see HN users are interested in meeting each other if they are in the same area.<p>I am not a coder, so this version is very rough. If people use it, I will work with others to build a more polished version.<p>I would love some feedback. What do you think? Is this something you will be using?
======
ashraful
Clickable link:

<http://hackerlunch.com>

------
user24
psst: the submit button is labelled as "sumbit" ;)

Nice idea. If you can get enough people on it I think it could be really
useful. I'd drop the 255 char limit, and put a space for a twitter
account/blog url. And link the (user24) to my HN profile page. Also not sure
that "join" is the right label. Maybe change to "Do Lunch", or just "Contact".
Ability to edit your entries would be useful. Love the fact that you don't
require me to register.

~~~
ashraful
The 255 char limit is not intentional, and neither is the lack of the features
you mentioned (link the HN profile, editing your entry, etc.). I am purely a
designer, and am scared of writing code.

I do plan on hiring someone (or collaborating with someone) to create a more
polished version.

I will include the basic functionality you mentioned, along with a more
appealing design. Just a sneak peek, here's the design of next version I plan
to launch: <http://i.imgur.com/KOaA8.jpg>

I am a bit disappointed with the lack of feedback (positive or negative) I am
getting from HN. Perhaps its because I submitted it at the wrong time. I will
submit this once again when the next version is up, because I think this is a
valuable service.

------
hasenj
Nice idea. Would be better if it filters by your city

